# Nidzilla no longer possible?



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

So I like to play Nids soon enough, Im interested in MC type list. However Ive been looking at alot tatics and list. It seems Nidzilla List are not that much an option. So I put the question, any tatics for Nidzilla list? Any paticular MC that work better than others. Are Carnies worth it all anymore? Debate on.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I really like the idea of Carnifexes in broods of 3. It means they need to take a lot of hits to kill. At the moment I am running shooty fexes, but will get some cc fexes as well.


----------



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

A nidzilla army took first place yesterday at ard boys. At lower points, I don't think its viable though.


----------



## TBCX6628 (Apr 29, 2008)

I took 2nd at Ard Boyz and i ran 3 Trygons, 3 tervigons, and 9 hive guard 54 toughness 6 wounds 36 of it with regenerate is hard to kill.


----------



## Sandshrew (Apr 25, 2010)

I think Nidzilla can still work, however, it seems everyone is loving the Tervigon and the concept of the "endless swarm" though, that's what GW seems to be pushing as the "power build".


----------



## slyrambo (May 12, 2010)

spam 3 trygons and tunnel your army right in front of your opponent, that always fun, or use 3 mawlocks and play "whack a maw". those are my ideas for my army if i ever get to play tyranids.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Tunnelling with Trygon's generally isn't effective as they need to come in a turn before. If Hive Commander was an optional +1 (i.e. Autarch's)...maybe. In regards to the OP, it's still viable but not in its 4th edition make up. You can easily bring an effective list w/MCs in the HSupport/Fast Attack/Troops/HQ section backed up by Hive Guard in the Elites which gives you a lot of T5/6 wounds and generally some impressive shooting.

In regards to Carnifexes I personally think they lose out to Trygons unless they are in a Spore w/2x TL-Brainleech Devs or in broods (which is generally only viable at higher points). Otherwise Trygons are just too good in combat and have better overall stats (really only losing out in being unable to instagib T5 and less reliably pen rear-AV14) though it can be difficult to get them cover.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

1500pts gets you a tyrant, 3 troop tervigons and 3 mawlocs. 40 T6 wounds with 3+ saves and 6+ units of gaunts running around depending on how quickly they run out... quite boring to play with/against but very hard to kill.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Like His Pinkness said, nidzilla is definitely doable, just not like before. You can't spam devourer Tyrants and Fexes with Genestealers in tow.

You can actually do your nidzilla a couple ways. Field Trygons/Mawlocs and Hive Commander Tyrants for a mobile, in your face deal. Take T-fexes, Tervigons and Harpies for a shootier build.

I like Carnifex Broods, but they really need a Tervigon on hand to boost their survivability, that or a Venomthrope to help out with cover. Keep the fexes cheap (frags is about all they need) and you're golden.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

As I normally fight Eldar/IG, I've been loving my brood (of 3) Devourer fexes- Those twin-linked 36 s6 shots tend to make a mess of most infantry/light vehicles (Even the ever-wonderful Wraithguard), and if they get close they can mix it up in close combat. I WOULD suggest having a Venomthrope lurking near them (or Hell, even BEHIND them) for that extra bit of cover protection AND help in assault...


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

The real joy of Fexes is being able to put them in Broods. You'd be suprised what 2x Fexes + 2x T-Fexes can do as fire support. Add in FNP and you demand high S weapons on those Fexes which then screen the rest of your army happily. If they get to combat, they wreck things.

Here's an example.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

320-400pts for a brood of 2 fex with 8 wounds... or 340pts for 2 mawlocs with 12 wounds, almost as many attacks and a much greater speed (plus DS and DS attack).
I would never think about fexs for the current dex other then to make use of a mycetic spore + bioplasma as a counter to heavy infantry.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Fexes take up only 1 FOC slot, so you can fit in other units as well.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

... but other units basically mean either more tyrgons, biovores or teh tragedy that is the T-fex.

While I dont think the T-fex is unusable I'm not a great fan and most people seem not to like biovores (though I love the little blighters- though its not great that they've lost bioacid they are better at dealing with hoardes now).
Basically I view broods of fex as a barely acceptable choice if you are struggling with not enough FoC options or with making enough points... but in anything under 2500 I would always say that throwing the points into mawlocs/trygons is just blatantly better: more attacks, higher initiative, more wounds and fleet for not that many points more then an individual fex...

If you do start to play 3k+ games then suddenly the idea of taking 3 big broods of fex, tyrants and tervigons in a truly horrible nidzilla army is a nice one. But I would probably still choose to use trygons and just put the extra points into elites instead.


----------



## Lemt (May 26, 2010)

I like the whack-a-mawloc approach to Nidzilla. 3 Mawlocs, 3x20 Gargoyles with sacs and glands, and a Flyrant mean you have a lot to deal with in your face on turn 2. Add in outflanking genestealers for a fun 2k point list. You have two ways to play it: you either place most of the army in play, burrow the Mawlocs T1 and emerge on turn 2, or reserve everything and, thanks to Hive Commander, appear at your opponent's face fast. If you want more MC goodness you could replace the Gargoyles with Harpies.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd recommend staying with the Gargoyles- while having a Fast attack MC is nice, the Harpy usually struggles on the battlefield- Those wings make it even harder to hide than a Trygon/Mawloc, and it's guns just don't seem to cut it compared to the other critters available.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Plus the Flyrant can use the Gargs as cover, because few people want to shoot down super cheap meatshields when there are so many big 'uns coming at them.


----------



## Lemt (May 26, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Plus the Flyrant can use the Gargs as cover, because few people want to shoot down super cheap meatshields when there are so many big 'uns coming at them.


But don't forget those super-cheap meatshields actually pack quite a punch in close combat, if you give them Sacs and Glands. Only then they're just cheap.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> ... but other units basically mean either more tyrgons, biovores or teh tragedy that is the T-fex.
> 
> While I dont think the T-fex is unusable I'm not a great fan and most people seem not to like biovores (though I love the little blighters- though its not great that they've lost bioacid they are better at dealing with hoardes now).
> Basically I view broods of fex as a barely acceptable choice if you are struggling with not enough FoC options or with making enough points... but in anything under 2500 I would always say that throwing the points into mawlocs/trygons is just blatantly better: more attacks, higher initiative, more wounds and fleet for not that many points more then an individual fex...
> ...


The T-fex is a solid pick. 6 T6 wounds with a 2+ save is almost impossible to bring down, S10 shots with a 54" threat range can take out anything, and the cluster spines plus thorax swarm can take out infantry that get too close.

Fexes should either be in Pods (2 devs > Trygon for tank suppression) or in Broods with a Prime. The Fexstar is actually quite cheap (330 for 2 fexes with frag spines) and very potent in HtH. It's also a massive pain to kill off.

Trygons are cool on paper, but not exactly hard to pop and very susceptible to getting melta'd/plasma'd/charged when they pop up. Mawlocs are similar, except they are pretty terrible in combat and the S6 pie is handy but not exactly worth all them points.

It depends on your army. In a shooty army with Tervigons and HG, T-fexes and a fexstar fits better while Trygons work better in a more mobile, assaulty army and Mawlocs work best in a DS army.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Ooo disagreeing Chumb! Trygons always trump Mawlocs ^^. Mawlocs trade in good combat stats for a dodgy S6 AP2 template. I'll take the Trygon every day, and 3 at that. Whilst it's nearly impossible to get them cover because of their top heavy model, 3 T6 W6 models in your face on T2 (w/hive commander) is a large ouch factor.

In regards to my poor T-Fex , it provides S10 fire support until it dies. I'll admit to it being mildly overpriced by anything lower and people would be on the other bandwagon. As itis, nothing else provides this short of support at this range in the Tyranid army.

And the much aligned harpy  (wings don't count for cover btw, you need to cover 50% of the body -> legs, torso, head and arms). The Harpy is generally pouted upon for T5/4+ and MC status. Whilst T5/4+ isn't that survivable, it'll do. What we get with the harpy is the ability for a Tyranid army to get high S side shots on opponent tanks which are decently reliable thanks to TL + blast rules. Sure you're not likely to destroy the tank thanks to -1 on pen rolls but you're likely to cause some damage. Nothing else in the Tyranid codex can do this whilst maintaing such mobility. It certainly has its uses.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

I <3 the T-fex. They're pricey, but well worth it.

Trygons are great, Mawlocs can be great too, it just depends on the kind of army they go in. I'll freely admit that Trygons have a lot more uses than the gimmicky Mawloc.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I really like to see a nid tatic, Detail one. The only one on here stops at Troops. Any links to good detail tatics.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> I really like to see a nid tatic, Detail one. The only one on here stops at Troops. Any links to good detail tatics.


Check out Kirby's blog (3++ is the new black). It has a really good Tyranid Codex review written by Abusepuppy and there's some quality tips in there.


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

There is also Loate's unit tactica on TTH, here is the link if you want to check it out:

http://thetyranidhive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Tactics&action=display&thread=25644

Hope I helped!


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Linky isn't working.


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

Fixed it. Oh, and somebody did some good tactica for the majority of the codex awhile ago on this forum, I'll look for it.

Edit: Couldn't find it. Sad, I think it would have been helpful, it covered the Elites, HQ's, and Fast attack, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Oh a plug <3! AbusePuppy's review is an excellent unit by unit breakdown and I also did some articles earlier on certain aspects of the codex (http://kirbysblog-ic.blogspot.com/p/armies-in-5th-edition-articles.html). 

I think for the most part Tyranids are underappreciated as an army in 5th edition and since people cannot field and easy to use and understand 8 MC army they don't like the new book even though the new book is much more versatile.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Awsome, been reading alot of the Taticas, thanks for the links. Depending if DE come out at the beggining of 2011 Il probaly start a Nidzilla type list.


----------

